# SEAndroid



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

I just read an article on Droid-Life about a version of Android created by the NSA called SEAndroid. It's a heavily encrypted and secured version of Android.
I was wondering if anyone had developed any ROMs based on SEAndroid, for Thunderbolt or other phones, and also what peoples thoughts are about SEAndroid.

Links:
Droid-Life Story
SEAndroid Wiki


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

More than likely its a government partnership with google to allow a phone (outside blackberry) to have access to certain networks such as DoD, DoJ, etc..


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Krime922 said:


> More than likely its a government partnership with google to allow a phone (outside blackberry) to have access to certain networks such as DoD, DoJ, etc..


Actually, I highly doubt it. SEAndroid is a ROM created by the NSA which extends (i.e., ports) a lot of the protocols from their well-known linux package, SELinux (Security Enhanced Linux). Though it will allow for people with sensitive information (e.g., Top Secret, etc.) to move away from Blackberry to Android, it is also a ROM and not a package or patch. As a result, the only people capable of using it are those who build it. I hope that eventually the NSA creates a patch form of it which can be applied to any ROM (I can see the headlines now; "CyanogenMOD number one ROM for the US government"). But, as far as I know, no one has created an edition of it for the TB.

Furthermore, SEAndroid (as it is with SELinux) makes the whole platform quite a bit less user-friendly. I wouldn't recommend using it unless you are familiar with SELinux and are willing to take a few hours to get it set up, as you'll have to do quite a bit if you want it to work functionally.

In my case, rather than running an SEAndroid-based ROM when the opportunity presents itself. I'm much more likely to just go with ICS and encrypt the whole phone, a universal feature in ICS as I understand it (if it isn't, it's going to be in CM9 =P).

All the best,

-HG


----------

